# Average problem.



## Jordan (Apr 20, 2013)

My tractor has a pertolium problem, i think its average corruptions might be disturb. It cannot work for normal hours with one litre of diesel. I was take it to the expert mechanic who told me that it is ok but i know it does not work well.

Need your opinion?


----------

